# Sticker shock, photography hobby is expensive, $20,000 lens??



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

I just bought my first new lens.  As I was browsing the lenses, I cannot believe lenses for $15-$20,000.  Do any of you own these?  If so, you must be a professional photographer for NFL football, haha!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2012)

$20k is cheap.

Very cheap!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> $20k is cheap.



I think I rather have a new car for $20k....lol


----------



## gsgary (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive got a Canon 300mmF2.8L


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

What lenses were you looking at ?
Most lenses are less than $10,000.00: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ns=p_PRICE_2|1&ci=274&N=4288584247&srtclk=sort


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0013D8VDQ


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

I have more money in my camera gear than I do in my Harley.Wish I could spend that amount on the bike as well..


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 12, 2012)

If youre paying 20k for a lens I'd say it's more than just a hobby--- that would be a full time professional job! Unless someone just has the extra cash to spend. I paid 200 for my 2nd lens. Def just a hobby at this point.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2012)

I think there are users on the forum that own a 400mm f/2.8 or 600mm f/4.0 that are not using it for employment.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Very cheap!



I love how nearly half of the most expensive lenses out there are Sigma lenses - yeah 3rd party is cheap................. someone should tell Sigma that 

As for lenses my most is a 120-300mm f2.8 - but I got my eye on those big 500mm f4 L lenses!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 12, 2012)

My guess is that many pros rent the super-lenses when they're needed if they don't use it on a routine and often basis.

I have friends who went Africa safari-ing and rented super lenses for the trip; lenses they would rarely use otherwise.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2012)

A lot of pros either rent or shoot company owned gear - and generally because its all insured and not theirs such gear can (though not always) go through hell and back again in terms of use (esp if they are shooting things like protests or war).


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 12, 2012)

Overread said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Very cheap!
> ...




This is why I'll be keeping my Pentax gear and going Nikon.
Pentax is soon to come out with an F5.6, 560mm 
Should be one hell of a lens.


----------



## IByte (Feb 12, 2012)

Saving for the nikon 85mm. 1.4 lens $1700 is expensive enough for me lol.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:
			
		

> I just bought my first new lens.  As I was browsing the lenses, I cannot believe lenses for $15-$20,000.  Do any of you own these?  If so, you must be a professional photographer for NFL football, haha!!



Everything in photography is expensive!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

IByte said:


> Saving for the nikon 85mm. 1.4 lens $1700 is expensive enough for me lol.



No doubt!!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

MTVision said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nikon's Holy Trinity of Professional grade zoom lenses (almost $6300):

$1997 - Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens

$1890 - Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens 

$2400 - Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II AF-S Nikkor Zoom Lens For Nikon Digital SLR Cameras

Add the 200-400 mm f/4 for only $7000 more - Nikon 200-400mm f/4G AF-S SWM SIC ED IF VR II Nikkor Super Telephoto Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 12, 2012)

Saving up for the Nikon 600mm.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2012)

jaxx419 said:


> If youre paying 20k for a lens I'd say it's more than just a hobby--- that would be a full time professional job! Unless someone just has the extra cash to spend. I paid 200 for my 2nd lens. Def just a hobby at this point.



Yet there are people who spend 8-digits for something they collect, and _still_ call it a hobby.


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 12, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Yet there are people who spend 8-digits for something they collect, and still call it a hobby.



Yea... They're called millionaires! Jk but really. With my budget, I collect postcards.

And leaves.. Those are free.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't own one, but I shoot with one once in a while! I have a friend who shoots and has more money than brains, so I get to use his lenses on occasion.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2012)

jaxx419 said:


> Yea... They're called millionaires! Jk but really. With my budget, I collect postcards.
> 
> And leaves.. Those are free.



So if someone filthy rich drops $60k on a lens, they're supposed to be a pro shooter (albeit a very rich one)?


----------



## FireRescueFL (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya gotta pay if ya wanna play. That's the way I look at it. My most expensive lens is my 24-70 2.8L which I have about $900 invested in. I'm already resolved to the fact that I will be spending around $2400 for the 70-200 2.8L ii once I get enough pennies saved up for it but that's my absolute maximum for something that isn't  my main job (I'm a lowly fireman). I see it as a fee to play and I like to play with the best so it's money we'll spent in my mind. So, I can see where someone with a much higher income level than I have could spend 15-20 G's on a lens for their hobby. 

---Chris


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill spend $20,000 on a lens if I can shoot MissCream in Canada all the way from Colorado .

If you had asked me 20 months ago about buying a $1000+ lens, I would have laughed.


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 12, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> So if someone filthy rich drops $60k on a lens, they're supposed to be a pro shooter (albeit a very rich one)?



Not trying to argue. 
I was just trying to say you (in general) don't have to drop that much to have photography as a hobby. If you want to or collect cameras or lenses and want to spend that much-- then that's another topic.

But as a hobby..one might opt to sell an old lens for a new one. If I had the extra money and wanted to spend 20k on a lens for something that's solely a hobby and I do not plan to make any money off it--- then yes. I would probably need to be a millionaire. 

For now, I'm happy with my two lenses and 2 cameras that didn't break the bank and I can still call photography a hobby of mine.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 12, 2012)

I would like to have about three grand more to spend on glass and other equipment. Really I would like to have about thirteen grand more but I can actually afford the three grand though it's going to take some time. Grown-up hobbies aren't cheap if you want the good stuff.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 12, 2012)

People ask me why/who in the heck would spend $3000 for a camera (body only) and I already have one, why buy another? ... and the answer to the OP is everything's relative. Having $20K in camera gear seems like and increadible amount of $ to some, a drop in the bucket to others with more serious intents, pro or not.


----------



## cepwin (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought two Sigma lens used on ebay for ~$150...one is now my "goto" lens (28-80 F3.5 w/macro option at 80)  Most of the nice glass I see is in the 2-3k range...


----------



## usayit (Feb 12, 2012)

There are active forums for Hassy and Leica S2 owners.  As far as I can tell, most are hobbiests just like the rest of us.  Just like anything else, its all relative and subject own priorities... whatever makes them /us happy.    I personally have much more value in my camera system than my cars....   but I also enjoy working on cars so I have a tendancy to keep them a longer than most.

Someone already mentioned it, but the vast majority of working professionals shooting with this level of equipment dont have their own money in it.   These things are purchased either by the fortunate wealthy or corporations and media outlets.   I have observed that hobbiests are often better equipped than the typical professional.  I stress typical because someone like a National Geographic photog with not only the equipment but the crew isnt what I would consider typical.


----------



## littlefish (Feb 12, 2012)

okay,  I think it's about time you read this on expensive lenses.  It will really change your mind and want to buy one.  LMAOhttp://www.petapixel.com/2011/09/20/hilarious-customer-reviews-for-the-sigma-200-500mm-lens-on-amazon/


Hopefully you'll be able to get on the link.  It's truly is hilarious.  

Enjoy
http://www.petapixel.com/2011/09/20...views-for-the-sigma-200-500mm-lens-on-amazon/


----------



## ottor (Feb 12, 2012)

More so for the uninitiated - I purchased my camera with 2 lenses about 3 years ago .. the 18-50 IS and the 70-300 non-is ...    I mentioned that I'd like to have
the Stablilzed 70-300 and my wife asked me how much it was.... I said about $450 and she almost fell over.....    "*$450 ???? You only spent
about $800 for the whole package .... now you want ONE lens for $450 ??????? - What's it made of .. .Gold ??"

*Little did she know - a couple of years later, and a homeowners rider for over $5K ....    hehehehe

r


----------



## APHPHOTO (Feb 12, 2012)

Just remember. Photographers take awesome pictures, not the equipment.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2012)

One can spend $2,000 on gear and be a full-time professional, and one can spend $200,000 on gear and it's just a hobby.

How many people spend moo-koo bucks on a snowmobile, or a jet-ski, or a boat........ and they don't snowmobile, jet-ski or drive a boat for a living?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

APHPHOTO said:


> Just remember. Photographers take awesome pictures, not the equipment.


Agreed


----------



## kundalini (Feb 12, 2012)

As expensive as the photography hobby can be, it's still much cheaper than my old drug habits used to be.  If I knew then what I know now...........


----------



## manaheim (Feb 12, 2012)

KmH said:


> Nikon's Holy Trinity of Professional grade zoom lenses (almost $6300):
> 
> $1997 - Nikon 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens
> 
> ...



I'm 66.6% divine.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

kundalini said:


> As expensive as the photography hobby can be, it's still much cheaper than my old drug habits used to be. If I knew then what I know now...........



:er:  Well....um...I'm glad you licked the drug habit for photography!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 12, 2012)

meh - cost is relative...  All hobbies are expensive, that's why they're hobbies.

A lot of people I know fly as a hobby, or build race cars.  Try that if you think photography is expensive.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> :er: Well....um...I'm glad you licked the drug habit for photography!


So am I..... and you should see my gear list.




manaheim said:


> I'm 66.6% divine.


I've been baptized.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 12, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> I'm 66.6% divine.



Lol I guess I just became divine   my 14-24 2.8 finally got here last week .... Now I have all three! Most if the pros i know rent when it comes to the lenses over $10 grand. I have been a pro for over 8 years and I can say the equipment doesn't make the difference. That said ..... It's an addiction! I always have another lens or body in my sights!
I learned to not let my students try my equip though...    Then they either fall in love and become obsessed with getting their own or give the equipment the credit not the photographer and turn into gear heads


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

kundalini said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > :er: Well....um...I'm glad you licked the drug habit for photography!
> ...



So happy for you!!!  I think I have been watching too many episodes of "Intervention."  Oh gosh, even if you took all blurry photos, much better than the drug habit


----------



## littlefish (Feb 12, 2012)

gee, have none of you guys clicked onto the link I provided?  Your really missing out on a good laugh.  Not to mention the reason we all spend so much money on a lens.   

Go back up to the top of the page and click on the link, if you want the answer to all your photogaphy needs.  It truly is hilarious stuff.  It's just a link to amazon, if your a little scared of going to links.  No harm, no virus, just the answers to your $20,000.00 lens.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

Of course the more specialized the photography you get into, the greater the cost of the gear. Example: try photographing the eye of an ant or a grain of pollen with a kit lens. Can't be done. 

And birding? Well, you know the rest.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 12, 2012)

littlefish said:


> gee, have none of you guys clicked onto the link I provided? Your really missing out on a good laugh. Not to mention the reason we all spend so much money on a lens.
> 
> Go back up to the top of the page and click on the link, if you want the answer to all your photogaphy needs. It truly is hilarious stuff. It's just a link to amazon, if your a little scared of going to links. No harm, no virus, just the answers to your $20,000.00 lens.



Will click on it now, thank you for the link.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 12, 2012)

littlefish said:


> gee, have none of you guys clicked onto the link I provided?  Your really missing out on a good laugh.  Not to mention the reason we all spend so much money on a lens.
> 
> Go back up to the top of the page and click on the link, if you want the answer to all your photogaphy needs.  It truly is hilarious stuff.  It's just a link to amazon, if your a little scared of going to links.  No harm, no virus, just the answers to your $20,000.00 lens.



I clicked on it right after you posted it.. Got a smile out of it


----------



## jriepe (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> I just bought my first new lens.  As I was browsing the lenses, I cannot believe lenses for $15-$20,000.  Do any of you own these?  If so, you must be a professional photographer for NFL football, haha!!


 

The most money I've spent for a lens if I remember correctly is around $700 for the Nikon 18-200, my Tamron 70-300 was somewhere around $450 and I have a few other lenses.  I'm happy with the lenses I have and am not lusting for a six to ten thousand lens.  Some fishermen want a $30,000 bass boat while others are content to sit on the river bank.  The reason I don't have expensive lenses is by choice and not because I don't have the means to purchase them.  I could also own an FX camera instead of a DX but I choose not to.  So what I'm saying to you is if you are throughly enjoying your hobby with the equipment you have then be happy with that and don't feel bad that you can't afford a lens that sells for an astronomical price.  It's human nature for people to lust after things that are just out of reach but fortunately I am not one of those people.  I'm enjoying my D7000 and my mediocre lenses and don't feel a need at the moment for anything else.  I shoot a lot of macro and even my old D80 handles that well.  Before I purchased my first DSLR I was getting some nice images from my 5mp Sony DSC-H1.  Take care and happy shooting.

Jerry


----------



## kundalini (Feb 12, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> .....Oh gosh, even if you took all blurry photos, much better than the drug habit


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 12, 2012)

If you even think this hobby is expensive, give motorcycle racing/track days a try.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Feb 12, 2012)

When people enjoy spending energy, time and $(sometimes $$$$$) on a non-profitable subject, we call it a hobby. My own poor English definition on hobby.
$ or $$$$$, it all depend on what we want to shoot and what goal to achieve. As long as we don't need to sell our kids or waste our future for it,* HAVE FUN*.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 12, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> If you even think this hobby is expensive, give motorcycle racing/track days a try.



No kidding. I have a friend who races as a hobby in Australia. Apparently it's almost ungodly expensive over there.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 13, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> If you even think this hobby is expensive, give motorcycle racing/track days a try.



I did for 8 years until I ran out of money.  So now I'm back to photography.


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the Cannon "cinema" lenses yet. These aren't some rare antique collectable lenses, Canon has a whole line of them comming out.

Canon CN-E 14.5-60mm T2.6 L S Cinema Zoom Lens 6141B002 B&H


----------



## BlairWright (Feb 13, 2012)

"Expensive" is relative, 20 grand isn't that much money to some people but it's a year's salary to others. Just depends on your circumstances.


----------



## jriepe (Feb 13, 2012)

BlairWright said:


> "Expensive" is relative, 20 grand isn't that much money to some people but it's a year's salary to others. Just depends on your circumstances.



Absolutely true.  There are many multi-millionaires in this country where $20,000 would be pocket change.  I'm not one of those who can afford all the luxuries of life but I've learned to accept and appreciate what I can afford and I'm not going to deny my daughter a college education because I felt I needed every new toy that came out.  Not a day goes by that I'm not thankful for the life I have and it is FAR from luxurious.  But also better than the life of those who are less fortunate.  

I've always wondered if I won say sixty million dollars in a lottery that would afford me to buy the best of anything I wanted if I would appreciate those material things as much as someone who had to pinch pennies and sacrifice for the material things they want.  Guess I'll never find out since I don't purchase lottery tickets.  If I knew the world was REALLY going to end Dec. 20th of this year I would place an order for the D4.

Jerry


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 13, 2012)

jriepe said:


> BlairWright said:
> 
> 
> > "Expensive" is relative, 20 grand isn't that much money to some people but it's a year's salary to others. Just depends on your circumstances.
> ...



Very well said. I've always had a list of charities, etc. I would donate a lot of money to if I ever won the lottery. I don't buy tickets either, however, so that's not ever going to actually happen! I buy a scratch-oof lottery ticket about twice a year and never win anything. I figure, with my luck, I'm better off saving the money because I'll get more use out of it that way. My life is also far from luxurious but we save and skrimp all year so that we can take one really nice vacation for two weeks. Makes all the sacrifices worth it. I'll never be the guy who can shell out $20K on equipment and think it's pocket change.


----------



## Dao (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought photography hobby was expensive.  Well, it all changed after my daughter was born.


----------



## usayit (Feb 13, 2012)

Dao said:


> I thought photography hobby was expensive.  Well, it all changed after my daughter was born.



No Kidding!!!   Glad I bought all the expensive stuff I wanted prior to my son's birth.


Guys...  Don't forget there are people who can spend $20k on something but not be wealthy and still need to save.   I had a friend who criticized me on my camera equipment...  being that I have a tough time walking away from a debate, I proceeded to list out his purchases I see.   Starting with his car (3x cost of mine), house (2x mine), cloths (2x mine), etc..   In the end, I proved to him that he is actually more frivolous with his earnings.  Once again, I proved the 1 rule I try to stick to when it comes to expenses:

Buy Many Cheap things.

Buy a Few Expensive things.

NEVER buy Many Expensive things.


Its easy to focus on the one expensive item that a person chooses to purchase and loose sight of the whole picture.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 13, 2012)

kundalini said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > .....Oh gosh, even if you took all blurry photos, much better than the drug habit



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lmao:


----------



## jriepe (Feb 13, 2012)

usayit said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > I thought photography hobby was expensive.  Well, it all changed after my daughter was born.
> ...



That is so true.  I may have three to four thousand dollars of photo equipment which isn't much to real photographers but may seem exorbitant to non photographers but on a yearly basis I spend zero dollars on tobacco, zero dollars on alcohol and very few dollars on eating out.  I sometimes wonder about people who think nothing of running into Starbucks on a daily basis spending $5.00 or more for coffee when I can buy a can of coffee from the local grocery store for $12.00 that lasts me an entire month.  For some reason spending $12.00 per month for coffee seems more reasonable than spending $150.  Even if I were a drinker I would have to think twice before purchasing a bottle of beer at a major league baseball game for $7.50.  Ouch!  So as you said people need to look at the whole picture.

Jerry


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 13, 2012)

jriepe said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Dao said:
> ...



I think you should work with what you have, expensive or not and perfect it....


----------



## Redeyejedi (Feb 13, 2012)

as previously said: it's relative, and you gotta pay to play.
some hobbies have have very high initial and sustaining costs involved, and to remain competitive requires many sums of currency.
and other hobbies less so, but photography, in my opinion.... certain acquisitions enable more creativity, distance shooting, magnification etc, but the skillset doesn't necessarily benefit. ie, if you had the eye before the $10k purchase you have it after, but the inverse does not hold, one doesn't shoot better cause they outfitted themselves with $45,000 worth of gear. -insert drooling smiley-
being able to produce results on a race track can be proportional to the amount invested.(you are not beating racers with 12times your budget and back-up vehicle)
being able to produce captivating, stunning, moments with a camera is not(well at least not as much) hinged on wallet size.
besides, producing magnificently more pleasing photos on what one may deem inferior equipment compared to a "pro" with a bookoo setup is just that much more satisfying.
shoot what you got, grab glass you can afford and make it fun.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 13, 2012)

Look at the bright side, your AMEX rewards points account will grow quickly with this hobby


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2012)

manaheim said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon's Holy Trinity of Professional grade zoom lenses (almost $6300):
> ...


Not me. I never bought any of those.

But I did pick me up a used 200-400 f/4 for a killer price in a distressed sale.

I found a used set of the Nikon Budget Trinity of zooms did the job very well for my photography business:

Nikon 12-24mm f/4G ED IF Autofocus DX Nikkor Zoom Lens - bought used on Amazon.com from a camera store in Washington state.

Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras - bought used on Amazon.com from a private seller.

Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras - bought used from KEH.com


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I can honestly say that I'm not shocked that people in business for themselves say that they easily have over $15,000 invested in equipment...


----------

